# What We Know About the Army's New 'Bullets'



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/what-we-know-about-armys-new-bullets-68052


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I'll believe it when I see it. There's been talk of this for probably ten years. Can you imagine the cost? Not just new rifles, either. LMG's, SAW's, magazines, billions or rounds, and everybody has to be re-trained.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/a-6-8mm-military-rifle-great-idea-or-expensive-pipe-dream/

According to this article and their testing it seems the 6.8spc doesn't offer any major advantage over the latest .556 77grn MK 262 Mod 1 ammo. Coupled with the weight, recoil and cost for minimal ballistic advantage, if any, and the Marines and Nato not on board? Mmmm.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

denner12 said:


> https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/a-6-8mm-military-rifle-great-idea-or-expensive-pipe-dream/
> 
> According to this article and their testing it seems the 6.8spc doesn't offer any major advantage over the latest .556 77grn MK 262 Mod 1 ammo. Coupled with the weight, recoil and cost for minimal ballistic advantage, if any, and the Marines and Nato not on board? Mmmm.


Well the first article stated that it WOULD NOT BE the 6.8 SPC, but a DIFFERENT 6.8 so the second article is moot. As far as cost goes a great way to get all new equipment across the board, I doubt the Army leadership is concerned for the taxpayers.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Pandaz3 said:


> Well the first article stated that it WOULD NOT BE the 6.8 SPC, but a DIFFERENT 6.8 so the second article is moot.


I don't think the article is moot, because I don't believe there is any (secret) 6.8mm cartridge that has been developed for the U.S. Army any different ballistically than the 6.8 SPC. I could be wrong, but we'll see. If in fact this new unknown mystery cartridge is a .270" (6.8 mm) diameter projectile based on the .30 Remington case than in comparison to the 6.8 SPC, it will walk, quack and fly like a duck so to speak.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

6.8 CTA round? Telescoped rounds feature a bullet completely *encased* in a polymer shell, like a shotgun, with gunpowder surrounding the bullet in the shell. The result is a cartridge that doesn't use brass, a considerable savings in weight.


----------

